# OS 10.3.9 et Ipod Nano derniere generation



## mikeisight (8 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir a Tous,

J'ai un powerBook G4 sous OS 10.3.9 et je souhaite m'acheter le dernier Ipod nano.
Sur le tableau de configuration il faut OS 10.4.8 et Itunes 7.4 ou +
Alors voila mon probleme j'ai itunes 7.5 donc c'est bon, mais je n'ai pas le bon OS.
Pensez vous que cela va fonctionner sur mon mac????
Merci d'avance pour vos reponses.
Michael.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2007)

bonjour

Si Apple a dit Tiger minimum ce n'est pas un hasard
( des fonctions et /ou programmes sont codés pour tiger et pas pour d'autres OS plus anciens )

donc ca ne marchera pas sous Panther 
( panther est considéré par Apple comme un OS ancien  tout comme les  windows précedant XP et vista d'ailleurs)

edit
soit tu mets Tiger 
soit tu achetes un ipod compatible 
le tableau des divers compatibiités  est là
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60971-fr


----------



## mikeisight (9 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour l'info.

Michael


----------



## Metsujin (11 Décembre 2007)

Il n'y a pas une petite astuce disponible ?? Car j'ai le même pb, et acheter le nouveau Mac Os X pour mon iPod...


----------

